# Mister got another haircut...



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

So i groomed Mister on the 4th of February and we are working on growing out his pom poms....right now they are "muscle bands" 

So i groomed him today and he grew at least 1/4 to 1/2 inch!!! Im so suprised he grew that much! 

Ok so pictures...the first two are from the 4th and the rest are from today.


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

And just for fun a pic from last year to show off how much his ears have grown


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Ohhh he does look good, and I LOVE his ears!!! I have hope for Paris' to one day be long too..... lol!


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

Mister is handsome, indeed! Quite the difference in ear hair length!


----------



## Natalie (Sep 11, 2009)

He is very handsome!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Mister is such a PRETTY BOY!! I cannot wait until Olies hair grows more on his tail so we can puff it like Misters!


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

His hair is coming along very nicely! He's a real pretty boy!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Great forechest on that dog! What is his pedigree? He looks fabulous in a Miami.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

His long ears are adorable!


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Pretty ears. How long have you been growing them?


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

cbrand said:


> Great forechest on that dog! What is his pedigree? He looks fabulous in a Miami.


Thankd cbrand! He is actually a rescue dog and i have no idea on his pedigree lol. I did notice since he's a lot shorter that his breast bone sticks out lol. Is that a desireable trait? And yeah im lovin the Miami on him, i love him really short lol.

Puppylove- I have been growing his ears since i got him at 8 months old....he is not just over 2 years old lol. I just trim the ends off every now and then. I think ears grow kind of slow.

Thanks for the lvoely comments from you all. I will keep you posted on his pom pom growth. I dont think ill be able to shape them so im on the search for a groomer that specializes in Poodles and i think theres one right around in my area that i found online.


----------



## Alicia (Oct 23, 2009)

Love, love, love the head shot....It almost looks like a
pastel portrait! He is so very handsome!


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah i was kind of thinking that too! It was just the wall at my work lol. I might want to frame it.


----------



## Alicia (Oct 23, 2009)

Positively frame worthy!!


----------

